# Honey?



## Shay (Sep 27, 2005)

I want to start using honey as a sweetener. Are there any tricks to picking out honey? What varieties would you all recommend and what foods do you use them with? Has anyone tried comb honey?


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 27, 2005)

I love comb honey. Chewing the comb is an interesting experience. The honey that is considered by many, the healthiest one is buckwheat honey. It has very dark brown color and is probably the richest as far as honey goes. By the way, hot buckwheat serial in the morning with some honey smothered over it is extremely yummy breakfast. The very light clover honey is great on a toast. There is no end to talking about health advantages of using honey, there is also no end of disadvantages if you over do it. So don’t jump into it and start eating for breakfast, lunch and diner.


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2005)

I just buy my honey at the local Farmer's market. I prefer solid honey myself, but everyone has their own preference. Depending on how you are using it and to whom you are serving it you might want to pay attention to whether it is pasteurized or not. Do not serve unpasteurized honey to anyone with immune deficiencies or to young children. I mention this because often the stuff you get at the Farmers Market *IS* unpasteurized.


----------



## CanadianMeg (Sep 27, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Do not serve unpasteurized honey to anyone with immune deficiencies or to young children. I mention this because often the stuff you get at the Farmers Market *IS* unpasteurized.


 
Unpastueurized is also not recommended for pregnant women.

Is most storebought honey the clover variety? I know it's not as sweet as orange honey.


----------



## amcardon (Sep 27, 2005)

I get my honey from a farmer up by Seattle, WA.  I believe the the honey in the pacific northwest is the best from all the different types of fruit and berries that are grown there.  If you are interested I can give you his email address, he ships for free and is very reasonably priced for raw unfiltered honey...


----------



## licia (Sep 27, 2005)

I usually get gallberry or clover honey. They are both very good.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 28, 2005)

Problem with unfiltered honey is that it may contain bee's legs oe wings, or sometimes the whole bee. have to be carefull. Not that it will sting, but do you really want to eat bee parts.


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2005)

CanadianMeg said:
			
		

> Unpastueurized is also not recommended for pregnant women.


Actually it is highly recommended that pregnant woman stay away from ALL honey. Also kids under 1 year of age should not have any honey.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 28, 2005)

I usually opt for organic or farmer's market. Not all honeys are created equal by any means. Those ones in the hive shaped squeeze bottles just don't cut it for me. I love a deep, almost floral honey for tea, a lighter clover honey for baking and something with a hint of spice for meats and such. My vote is usually for liquid honey


----------



## yankeefaninseattle (Sep 28, 2005)

I agree w/ the Seattle honey post. They make the best honey's around. My favorites are the wild flower honey, and the berry honey's. **** shame I can't remember the name of the honey purveyor from Pike Place Market in Seattle. They had the best. I didn't care for the lavendar honey, and if I don't have to, I won't buy honey from the stores. So try to find an independent source, and unless you are looking hard for those bee's legs and eggs, don't even worry about that.

B.


----------



## Shay (Sep 29, 2005)

*Comb Honey*

I tried out the comb honey, and I decided I like liquid honey better. It tastes good with other foods. I didn't eat the comb honey with anything else. I can't handle even a small amount of comb honey, because it's too much. I'm glad I tried it, but I don't think I'll buy it again.


----------



## Constance (Sep 29, 2005)

I love all kinds of honey. We have friends in Mississippi who had a swarm of wild bees build inside the ceiling of their garage. She has a host of severe allergies, so they had to get them out of there. They waited until cold weather, then used a shop-vac to vaccuum out the bees while they were inactive. Then she processed the honey by squeezing it through panty hose.
She has extensive flower beds...iris, daylilies, peonies, roses, etc...and the honey was superb.

Question: what is it in honey that is bad for pregnant women and young children? I thought honey was very healthy.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 29, 2005)

Honey is healthy, but it is a very srong (what's the word) allergan (or something like that). The thing that trigers severy allergy. Okay, who speaks English here, please help me out.


----------



## Christygirl (Sep 29, 2005)

I think it *can* cause botulism in infants... not sure about the preggers though... Oh wait~ maybe botulism can be transmitted via umbilical cord?


----------



## AlexR (Sep 29, 2005)

Please tell us why pregnat women should stay away from honey.

I am mystified.

Thanks in advance,
Alex R.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 29, 2005)

As christygirl suggests, the culprit is botulism. Honey can often contain botulism. It's weak enough that adults with normal immune systems can deal with it. An infant's immune system is not yet developed well enough to deal with it. I would guess that the botulism can be transmitted to the unborn infant.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 29, 2005)

Honey would only be not recommended for a pregnant woman if it's unpasteurized.  Pregnant women are told to stay away from all unpasteurized foods, soft cheeses like bleu cheese, lunch meant, and raw fish/sushi because all can pose a threat of various food poisonings which, if severe enough, can affect the fetus.


----------



## amcardon (Sep 30, 2005)

Andy and PA have it right.  With infants it can cause botulism.  And it's not just that they shouldn't have it in their first year, but not until they have a healthy immune system, usually closer to 3 years old.  The botulism wouldn't be transmitted to the fetus, but like PA said, pregnant women should steer clear from any unpasteurized foods.


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 30, 2005)

And Honey NEVER goes bad!  What a remarkable trait!

2


----------

